# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1C УНФ и Фронтол

## nikser

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста, кто знает куда копать. Настроил обмен УНФ с фронтолом, при загрузке отчета на основании нельзя создать поступление на счет, только поступление в кассу. Эквайринговый терминал создал, договор с эквайером тоже, в настройках кассы тоже вроде бы все настроено. В активах оплата по безналу значится как "переводы в пути". Может кто-то ткнет пальцем что я не так делаю?

----------

